# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  làm hộ chiếu visa-0943523663

## quantieuphu

Làm hộ chiếu nhanh, làm chứng minh thư nhanh


Nhận làm hộ chiếu nhanh: 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày,4 ngày, 5 ngày, không phải xếp hàng

Làm ở : Số 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội

            Số 02 Phùng Hưng – Hà Đông – Hà Nội

Quý khách đến công ty để được hướng dẫn làm thủ tục và nộp hồ sơ trong vòng 10 phút là xong ngay.


01266-200-333(Ms Tâm)

0904-386-229(Mr Quyết)


Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày lấy giá 1.200.000 đ
Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày lấy giá 1.400.000 đ
Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày lấy giá 1.800.000 đ
Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày lấy giá 2.100.000 đ
Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày lấy giá 2.600.000 đ
Làm hộ chiếu ngoại tỉnh ( giá thoả thuận đối với ngoại tỉnh )
Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Và Hà Tây cũ): chỉ cần CMTND (còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa) và 4 ảnh 4×6 nền trắng + tờ khai.
Giá trên không bao gồm phí nhà nước : 200.000đ/ quyển
Làm chứng minh thư nhanh 5 ngày lấy.
Công ty du lịch GREENCANAL TRAVEL chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ visa,làm hộ chiếu nhanh ,đặt phòng khách sạn , du lịch ,du lịch thái lan giá rẻ 





Thông tin thêm về thời gian, ngày khởi hành.

 Quý khách liên hệ: Ms. My 0917163993-0943523663

Hoặc Du lịch thái lan,visa trung quốc,l
tham khảo :khách sạn quốc tế

----------


## thanhvannt90

làm hộ chiếu nhanh,không xếp hàng khẩn giá rẻ
Thủ tục giấy tờ cần thiết để lam ho chieu nhanh:
 - Chứng minh thư nhân dân (còn nguyên vẹn không ép lụa).
 - 4 ảnh 4×6 nền phông trắng + tờ khai.

*Bảng giá làm hộ chiếu nhanh*:
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 5 ngày lấy – giá 1.200.000 VNĐ
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 4 ngày lấy – giá 1.400.000 VNĐ
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 3 ngày lấy – giá 1.800.000 VNĐ
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 2 ngày lấy – giá 2.100.000 VNĐ
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 1 ngày lấy – giá 2.500.000 VNĐ
 - Đối với người ngoại tỉnh – giá thỏa thuận

 - (Lưu ý giá trên chưa bao gồm 200.000 VNĐ lệ phí *** **** và chỉ áp dụng đối với những người có hộ khẩu hà Nội và hà tây cũ)
 - KT3 (thẻ tạm trú dài hạn tại Hà Nội)
 - Ảnh 4 x 6 nền phông trắng
 - Chứng minh thư bản gốc
 - Tờ khai xin dấu xác nhận của công an phường.
 - Hợp đồng lao đông (đối với người đi làm), thẻ sinh viên đối với người đang đi học.

2. *Đổi* *hộ chiếu nhanh*:

 - Đổi hộ chiếu lấy khẩn 2 ngày làm việc giá: 2.500.000 vnđ
 - Làm hộ chiếu nhanh đối với ngoại tỉnh ( giá thoả thuận đối với ngoại tỉnh ) 
 - Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Và Hà Tây cũ): chỉ cần CMTND (còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa) và 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng + tờ khai.

Liên hệ: Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch Green canal travel.
 Địa chỉ: Tầng 3 – 85 A Tôn Đức Thắng – Đống Đa – Hà Nội
 Tel: 04 3724 5291 - 04 3724 5292.
 Mobile: Ms Tâm: 01266 200 333 – 0904.386.229.

----------


## ldt2008

Chuyên nhận làm hộ chiếu là công dân Việt Nam muốn làm hộ chiếu ở TP.HCM. (Kể cả người không có hộ khẩu, KT3 tại thành phố hồ chí minh)
*Bảng giá:*
*-* 7 Ngày làm việc: 1tr tám.
            - Làm nhanh 3,4 Ngày: 2tr
            - Làm nhanh 2 ngày: 2tr rưỡi
            - Làm gấp 1 ngày (Trưa hôm nay qua trưa hôm sau): 3tr
*Lưu ý:*
            - Khi đi làm cần mang theo CMND + 4 ảnh 4x6 (nền trắng) + Hộ chiếu cũ (hết hạn) nếu có.
            - Trẻ em có thể làm riêng hoặc làm cùng cha mẹ, cần có xác nhận của công an phường và bản sao khai sinh có công chứng.
            - Nộp phí nhà nước 200k.
            - Không làm hồ sơ giả, người bị cấm xuất cảnh.
*Liên hệ:*
-  An  Minh    *0949.66.39.40* - Yahoo chat: bung_nguyen1226 – Skype: bung.nguyen - email: tbndlu@gmail.com

----------

